# Có nên mua sữa mát cho trẻ sơ sinh hay không?



## matocdo221 (6/9/19)

Hầu hết các bậc cha mẹ đều mong muốn con mình được phát triển toàn diện từ thể chất đến trí tuệ và để đạt được điều đó sữa mát sẽ hỗ trợ cho sự phát triển của bé thêm toàn diện hơn nhờ các thành phần dinh dưỡng có trong sữa sẽ giúp ổn định hệ tiêu hóa của bé tránh các bệnh như táo bón, rối loạn tiêu hóa,...

*Vì sao nên chọn sữa mát cho bé?*
Sữa mát là từ ngữ dùng để chỉ các loại sữa có thành phần dinh dưỡng chủ yếu tự nhiên giúp hỗ trợ đường tiêu hóa của bé và cải thiện khả năng hấp thu chất dinh dưỡng, sữa có vị tự nhiên, nhạt gần giống với sữa mẹ đặc biệt loại sữa này có thể ngăn ngừa táo bón và nâng cao khả năng tiêu hóa của bé.





​
Yếu tố quan trọng nhất trong quá trình phát triển của bé là một hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh và một hệ miễn dịch vững chắc, tuy nhiên việc nạp quá nhiều đạm và đường sẽ dẫn đến việc trẻ bị táo bón nên việc tạo ra một loại sữa phù hợp với hệ tiêu hóa còn quá non của trẻ sơ sinh là tương đối khó nhưng các thành phần trong sữa mát có thể chấp nhận được khi trong thành phần không chứa quá nhiều chất ngọt mà chủ yếu cung cấp chất xơ cùng với các dưỡng chất thiết yếu khác.

*Những điều cần lưu ý khi chọn sữa mát cho con*
Các mẹ nên lưu ý khi chọn sữa cho con không phải mua loại sữa mát nào cũng được, do cơ thể của bé đang trong quá trình phát triển và ở mỗi lứa tuổi khác nhau cơ thể của bé sẽ cần những dưỡng chất khác nhau và tùy theo hiện trạng của bé nhà mình như thế nào mà mua sữa cho phù hợp.





​
Một lưu ý tiếp theo đó là thành phần đạm có trong sữa, các mẹ khi mua sữa nên chú ý phần này do trẻ có hấp thu được dưỡng chất hay không là do thành phần này quyết định, các mẹ có thể xem thành phần đạm có trong sữa nhiều hay ít, có dễ tiêu hóa hay không, một đứa trẻ uống sữa có quá nhiều đạm khó tiêu hóa sẽ dẫn đến việc bé bị nhẹ cân và táo bón.





​
Nếu sữa công thức được tạo ra từ một loại sữa bột bán thành phẩm thì khi bị tác động quá nhiều lần với nhiệt độ sẽ gây ra tình trạng vón cục, khó tiêu cho trẻ vì vậy khi chọn sữa cho con các mẹ nên chọn loại sữa chính hãng đó sản xuất và nguyên liệu cũng do hãng đó sản suất thì sẽ giảm được tình trạng tiếp xúc nhiệt quá nhiều của chất đạm, giảm nguy cơ bị dị ứng đạm sữa bò ở trẻ sơ sinh.

*Kết luận*
Các mẹ có thể yên tâm khi lựa chọn sữa mát cho con mình tuy nhiên tại Việt Nam hiện nay chỉ có duy nhất 04 loại sữa mát được cấp giấy phép kinh doanh và đạt được chất lượng về vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm, các mẹ có thể tham khảo tại một số của hàng sữa thông dụng, chúc các bé khỏe mạnh và thông minh.


----------

